# Is this a worthy start?



## BCmtber (Apr 26, 2021)

I found this real 70 judge missing its 400 RA3 and rad and brake booster. Needs interior redone and a fair bit of body work. It has the original drivetrain 4spd and the rest. Is all there. It's straight and really doesn't have any damage except rust its been sitting for more than 10 years outside in a relatively dry climate. Is this a bit too crampy for 10k CAN$?
thanks for any opinions.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

You must know me. Show a picture of the third pedal. I would do $9,999 I dont know how long you have been looking, I havent seen a Judge at that price but I only seen the clutch pedal.I would run the numbers and see if that is what your willing to spend fix the car how you want it total plus 1/3rd. Then factor in what are the odds of finding another or are you going to go where ever to find one that lines up with your ideal starting point.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

BCmtber said:


> I found this real 70 judge missing its 400 RA3 and rad and brake booster. Needs interior redone and a fair bit of body work. It has the original drivetrain 4spd and the rest. Is all there. It's straight and really doesn't have any damage except rust its been sitting for more than 10 years outside in a relatively dry climate. Is this a bit too crampy for 10k CAN$?
> thanks for any opinions.
> View attachment 142311



Depends on who is going to do all the work. It won't ever be original, so that brings value down even if restored. A restoration by a shop will most likely put you upside down in that you may have way more into it than you will get back if selling. But, if you like the car and like projects, and are not looking to flip it and get rich, then it could be a great project. You may even do better with a resto-mod rather than shoot for an original restoration.

But that is my opinion without seeing any more of the car.


----------



## BCmtber (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## BCmtber (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## BCmtber (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## BCmtber (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## BCmtber (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## BCmtber (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## BCmtber (Apr 26, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> Depends on who is going to do all the work. It won't ever be original, so that brings value down even if restored. A restoration by a shop will most likely put you upside down in that you may have way more into it than you will get back if selling. But, if you like the car and like projects, and are not looking to flip it and get rich, then it could be a great project. You may even do better with a resto-mod rather than shoot for an original restoration.
> 
> But that is my opinion without seeing any more of the car.


Thanks. yes, I'm new so seeing whats out there too. Love these forums. Built my 78 Silverado and a 78 26' Chris-Craft Boat With help from generous people like you!


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

If it was near me I could find space in my barn. I could sell that pickup grill to a guy in CO


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

if it has paper work buy it !!
looks like chevy motor mount and a scatter shield 

cardinal red and parchment interior !!

probably wont find another ........


----------



## BCmtber (Apr 26, 2021)

67ventwindow said:


> You must know me. Show a picture of the third pedal. I would do $9,999 I dont know how long you have been looking, I havent seen a Judge at that price but I only seen the clutch pedal.I would run the numbers and see if that is what your willing to spend fix the car how you want it total plus 1/3rd. Then factor in what are the odds of finding another or are you going to go where ever to find one that lines up with your ideal starting point.;?,?hntt


Sorry. First post. It's a really shiny third pedal though!! I have not been looking long but I knew this might be a good find where it is. Thanks!


----------



## BCmtber (Apr 26, 2021)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> if it has paper work buy it !!
> looks like chevy motor mount and a scatter shield
> 
> cardinal red and parchment interior !!
> ...


It's a 70 242 car with 257 (sandlewood)trim code. 2525 paint code (Bermuda blue) I can't I to the trunk. It has plates and it will come registered in my province which means no issues with insurance. Are chevy motor mounts useful? Thanks hey!


----------

